# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Intel Retail, Intel Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Intel Corporation

intel.com/retail

twitter.com/intelretail

----------


## Airicist

2018 NRF: JD uses Intel technology in staff-free store

Published on Jan 19, 2018




> Among China's largest online retailers, JD has opened D-Mart, a staff-free store at its company headquarters. Shoppers can walk into a D-Mart store, select an item, pay and leave without any human interaction. There is a detailed data footprint of the transaction from the store, which is equipped with a responsive technology suite that includes smart shelves, intelligent cameras, gateways and sensors, smart counters for frictionless checkout, and smart digital signage.

----------

